# Lighting a 29g high



## HSakhi (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum. Recently I got a fluval plant led 2.0 from one of my LFS so that I could finally have plants in my 29 gallon high. I noticed that all but my echinodorus quadristatus had recovered and are now healthy. I then consulted another LFS of mine that told me that I would require a second fluval 2.0 plant led. The first one already cost me $160-$180 and I don't want to get another one unless it is required. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello, if the e.quadristatus is healthy, why another 2 .0 plant led is needed?

Michel.


----------



## HSakhi (Nov 2, 2016)

I meant that the e. quadristatus isn't healthy as the leaves either become transparent or blacken up and die.

Sent from my SM-J320P using Tapatalk


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2007)

That sword should do okay with low light. High tanks are tough though, you may need more light. It could also be another aspect of your tank like fertilization. 

That Fluval is a nice light for sure, but $$$. If you want more light w/o spending too much look at some of the Beamswork 6500k LED lights.


----------

